# Tui, native to New Zealand



## Bellbird (Aug 31, 2021)

Spring is on it's way. A Tui perched on a cherry tree, the white tuft is very distinctive. Up close they are blue, green and bronze


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

I enjoy seeing the nature pictures from your part of the world, @Bellbird


----------



## Shero (Aug 31, 2021)

Beautiful bird. We had the pleasure of seeing and hearing it on a trip to New Zealand




Happy first day of Spring!!


----------

